# Starcraft Resolution Problem



## dune42

Hi everyone,
I just recently installed Starcraft (+ Brood War) onto my laptop. The only problem with it is that it plays Starcraft in a 800x600 window in the centre of the screen, blacking out the surrounding area. My laptop specs are:

Windows Vista Home Premium (32 Bit)
Intel Core Duo processor T5500 @ 1.66GHz
Mobile Intel 945GM Express Chipset (using the Intel 950 GMA and integrated audio)
2GB DDR2 RAM

I have been unsuccessful in using the options of 'Mantain Aspect Ratio' and 'Full Screen (No Border)' in the GMA control panel and have also been unable to find an option along the lines of 'stretch to fit screen' in the BIOS.

Is there any solution to this?

EDIT: Forgot to mention that the game is patched to latest version (1.15) and that my video drivers are the latest available from the intel website.


----------



## pharoah

increase the resolution in game settings if possible.also when in game under options be sure its not set for windowed mode.


----------



## dune42

Thank you for your reply Pharoah. Unfortunately there is no such option in Starcraft, neither for resolution nor for a windowed mode.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Not sure how it works with your drivers but you need to change the 'Flat panel scaling' option in your driver options. With Nvidia drivers it's under the 'Display' tab. Change it to something other than 'Do not scale'.


----------



## dune42

It's times like these I miss Nvidia, but I am using the integrated graphics on the 945gm express chipset (intel 950 graphics media accelerator). There are options under 'panel fit': 'Full Screen (no border)', 'Center Desktop' and 'Maintain Aspect Ratio'. By default it is selected Full Screen (no border) which evidently doesn't solve the problem, however, when I try to change these settings they simply return to the default option upon opening Starcraft.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Considering Starcraft is an old game of which i enjoyed a few years back resloution is limited. I think there should be an ini or a cfg file that stores the game settings. You maybe able to set a custom resolution.

Edit: Searching the Web i have found you might be able to set a custom resolution. But starcraft stores that data in the registry. So to do this you need to open the regedit and have a long painfull search for starcraft. Ive tried to narrow the search. (HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Blizzard or what ever starcraft comes under)


----------



## Hithlum

Dune, actually Sc use to work fine, the resolution was good, it was only recently that I have had the same problem as you... maybe it was the new vista updates or something... I really don't know.


----------



## Explores

I dont know if anyone has fixed this problem yet, but under the graphic properties of the Mobile Intel 945GM. go to Display settings > Aspect ratio options > and select Full Screen [no border].

This let me play starcraft with full screen.


----------



## squid05

Starcraft

How to make it full screen. (Vista)

Go to control panel.
Go to personalization.
Go to display settings.
Go to advanced settings.
Click on top tab (Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile.
Click on graphics properties.
Go to display settings.
Change screen resolution to lowest.


----------



## gtello1013

Apparently this is a big issue for this game. You can expect that on most of these older games, but a simple solution is:
Change your Compatibility Mode
StarCraft.exe -> Right-Click: Properties -> Compatibility Tab ->
Set to Windows NT, and CHECK Run in 640 x 480 Screen Resolution

Next, under Start -> Run, type MSCONFIG -> Enter
Boot Tab -> Boot options -> CHECK Base Video, and Timeout: 3 secs. -> Apply

Then Restart your PC. Your screen will look pretty small on LOGIN, but once your at you desktop, the resolution should go back to its original size. Open Starcraft. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Daniel0418

This is a simple fix for Windows Vista SP1. All you have to do is right click on your desktop, Click 'Graphic Options' then 'Panel Fit' and choose 'Full Screen (No Border)'. You are all set. Your welcome. I had the same problem but I figured it out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beriadan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Soxt36oWeUE&feature=related

This is all I have to say xD It's freaking AMAZING!! just what I was looking for.
I haven't tried it yet, I will as soon as I get my disc back.
Hope this helps you.
Peace.


----------



## 40sondacurb

gtello1013 said:


> Apparently this is a big issue for this game. You can expect that on most of these older games, but a simple solution is:
> Change your Compatibility Mode
> StarCraft.exe -> Right-Click: Properties -> Compatibility Tab ->
> Set to Windows NT, and CHECK Run in 640 x 480 Screen Resolution
> 
> Next, under Start -> Run, type MSCONFIG -> Enter
> Boot Tab -> Boot options -> CHECK Base Video, and Timeout: 3 secs. -> Apply
> 
> Then Restart your PC. Your screen will look pretty small on LOGIN, but once your at you desktop, the resolution should go back to its original size. Open Starcraft. Hope this helps you.


thanks, that worked


----------



## LordDWT

The issue is explorer does not allow a 16-bit app to sit on top of it. So here's a bat file to help with the issue.

It kills explorer, runs starcraft, then reruns explorer.

You may need to edit the file to match your install folder.

P.S. I used Winzip to compression the file you may need to use it to decompress the file.


----------



## bubba6876

UPDATE : Proven Work, in vista,

Go to Start, control panel
Then your graphics card for me its Intel GMA Driver For mobile
Then go to the Display settings
from there set your Screen resolution to 1024x768
Your Screen will be weird but it will work!!!:wave:


----------



## derekkr

Dune,
I don't know if you got an answer to your problem, but I had the same thing happen to me. I have a Starcraft icon on my desktop, so I right clicked it and checked properties. Under properties I checked run under Windows xp compatibility and also checked the run in 256 colors.
the game runs in full screen, not as detailed and a bit streched, but it's better than the small centered window.


----------



## hammer326

had the exact problem on my new netbook- just a note to windows 7 users, in MY experience, nothing but the resolution hack posted above worked. results may vary.


----------



## lichodite

This resolved the problem on my case:

Win7 Starter Netbook... 

StarCraft.exe > Right-Click: Properties > Compatibility Tab >
Win98, check all boxes in that tab EXCEPT "Run in 640 x 480 Screen Resolution"

Then... Get to the graphics driver:

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for movile > Graphics Properties... > Display Settings > Aspect Ratio Options > Center Image

Most people choose "Full Screen (No Borders)", but "Center Image" fixed the problem for me...


----------



## LordDWT

LordDWT said:


> The issue is explorer does not allow a 16-bit app to sit on top of it. So here's a bat file to help with the issue.
> 
> It kills explorer, runs starcraft, then reruns explorer.
> 
> You may need to edit the file to match your install folder.
> 
> P.S. I used Winzip to compression the file you may need to use it to decompress the file.


Inside this file is a "Starcraft.bat" and the code inside it it: 

For 32-bit

taskkill /f /IM explorer.exe
"C:\Program Files\Starcraft\StarCraft.exe"
start explorer.exe"

For 64-bit

taskkill /f /IM "explorer.exe"
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Starcraft\StarCraft.exe"
start explorer.exe

Hope that helps.


----------



## Aldus

Hey, today i tried to use the technique that you wrote on my desktop but now my computer wont work on my moniter. Do you have any ideas of how to get the old moniter setting back, because i can't find a way to reset the setting in total blindless, an answer would be highly appreciated!
-Aldus


----------



## LordDWT

Aldus said:


> Hey, today i tried to use the technique that you wrote on my desktop but now my computer wont work on my moniter. Do you have any ideas of how to get the old moniter setting back, because i can't find a way to reset the setting in total blindless, an answer would be highly appreciated!
> -Aldus


There are several solutions in this topic. You should address which one you tried so as to get an accurate answer. If you had used my solution you should not have had an issue and if you did restarting the PC fixes the issue.


----------

